# Sigma 135mm Art and Extension Tubes



## chrysoberyl (Jun 19, 2017)

I read this on B&H:

*The sharpest lens I own 

By Peter 

VERIFIED BUYER 
This lens is amazing! I have never purchased a non-canon L lens before but sigma seems to really have it together these days! This lens is crazy sharp and I would 100% recommend it to anyone on the fence between it and anything else for telephoto! 

Downside: Does NOT work with any teleconverters or extension tubes *

Really? Why would it not work with extension tubes? And it does not work with Sigma teleconverters? These statements just sound wrong.

John


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 19, 2017)

no, Sigma 135 F1.8 Art lens does not work with Sigma teleconverters. The rear element of the lens is quite close to the lens mount and therefore teleconverter cannot be fitted. I have just tried for you (Sigma TC-2001).


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 19, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> no, Sigma 135 F1.8 Art lens does not work with Sigma teleconverters. The rear element of the lens is quite close to the lens mount and therefore teleconverter cannot be fitted. I have just tried for you (Sigma TC-2001).



Thank you! Good to know! But why wouldn't an extension tube work? Sure, I expect to lose infinity focus, but the combo should be good for a couple meters.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 4, 2017)

As expected, extension tubes do work, at least a 20mm Kenko does. AF works well, too, with the tube attached.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2017)

A Statement like the sharpest lens I own is meaningless unless the owner can put it in context. Maybe his other lens is a Canon 35-80mm zoom MK I  Sharpness is not necessarily the highest priority for a portrait lens in any event. The Canon 35mmL is not particularly sharp as far as absolute measurements go, but the images are stunning.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A Statement like the sharpest lens I own is meaningless unless the owner can put it in context. Maybe his other lens is a Canon 35-80mm zoom MK I  Sharpness is not necessarily the highest priority for a portrait lens in any event. The Canon 35mmL is not particularly sharp as far as absolute measurements go, but the images are stunning.


35mm L II is razor sharp - which is widely considered by reviewers to be one of its strong selling points.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 4, 2017)

+1 35 II L is an awesome lens. Beauty of the lens!

And to put the 135 Art sharpness in context:

Is as sharp or sharper (at infinity, for an instance ) than Milvus 135 lens, has virtually 0, I mean _zero_ level of chromatic aberrations even wide open, very low, almost 0 level of distortions, very smooth bokeh...

Things to be aware with 135 Art:

Contrast, saturation OOC (RAW files) is somewhat lower than you would expect from Canon best L glass or Zeiss.
I would typically raise contrast and saturation levels for images by around an additional +10+15 points in LR. 
An OOC image could appear flat, 2D looking due to less contrast variations between foreground and background, less pronounced wedges between well lit and shadowy areas.



Maiaibing said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > A Statement like the sharpest lens I own is meaningless unless the owner can put it in context. Maybe his other lens is a Canon 35-80mm zoom MK I  Sharpness is not necessarily the highest priority for a portrait lens in any event. The Canon 35mmL is not particularly sharp as far as absolute measurements go, but the images are stunning.
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 5, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> As expected, extension tubes do work, at least a 20mm Kenko does. AF works well, too, with the tube attached.


Nice _Monotropa_! Most likely _M. uniflora_. Cool.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > As expected, extension tubes do work, at least a 20mm Kenko does. AF works well, too, with the tube attached.
> ...



Thank you! I am pleased with the detail, especially of the translucent leaves. I see more fine detail with this lens than I do with the Milvus 100 Makro - which surprised me! I do bump up the contrast, as SecureGSM mentioned, but thus far I have not increased saturation. Hmm...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A Statement like the sharpest lens I own is meaningless unless the owner can put it in context. Maybe his other lens is a Canon 35-80mm zoom MK I  Sharpness is not necessarily the highest priority for a portrait lens in any event. The Canon 35mmL is not particularly sharp as far as absolute measurements go, but the images are stunning.



What makes the Canon 35mm L images stunning? I read recently where someone found that Canon lenses provide the effect of more DOF - is that it? Or is it microcontrast? Both?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 11, 2017)

One more shot. I like this lens!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 11, 2017)

This doesn't look flat/two dimensional to me, but I welcome other opinions. And if any viewer can identify this flower, I will be grateful. I am pretty sure it is a beardtongue, but which?


----------

